# Thank You - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Hey Guys
It's our 1st Birthday today and this post is just to say thank for all your support. It's been an amazing 365 days of VAPENESS and we could have never have done this without you.

Don't forget we will be drawing our main prize of a R2000 voucher to spend at our online store today at 6pm. Will have a couple runner up prizes as well. Please keep your order number on hand  (To all those that ordered from the 30th August to 1st Oct - Good Luck!!! - Those that haven't you still have time  )​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## skola

Happy Birthday @Sir Vape and @BigGuy !!! To many more successful years ahead!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

*queue Spur birthday clap song*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Achmat89

Happy Birthday guys, 1 year and hopefully many more to come from you guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy

Congrats gents.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Fingers crossed! Well done gents!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Congratulations lads!

I can only imagine this being a particularly difficult industry to survive in nowadays. So give yourselves a pat on the back and keep it up... best of luck going forward.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

Damn, just got vapemail from you today but my brother-in-law did the order.

If he wins, I am taking the voucher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Happy birthday guys  Wishing you many more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Awesome guys! My order was in late last night. Had to be done.
I went over my order history last night. You guys are doing great. And im sure my list is the smallest

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I wonder who will win???
Less than an hour to go till we announce the winner of the R2000 voucher


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Crossing my fingers BEEEEEG time here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

I know its secretly me 8o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Nearly there. Hat is ready. Order number list has been loaded


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

The magical hat! 

I see my name!


----------



## Sir Vape

And the winner is #2794
Johan du Plessis from JHB. Congrats!!! Please email us on hugo@sirvape.co.za to claim your R2000 voucher.
Hold on there is more. We will be drawing another 3 names for runner up prizes. Just give us a couple minutes

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Let it be me. Fingers crossed!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq

Well done Johan. Awesome prize. And we'll done @Sir Vape for an awesome competition

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Well done Johan. Congrats!


----------



## Sir Vape

Runner up prizes go to:

2812 - Paul Philippides – Morph Tank & Cotton Bacon
2673 – Erica Nieuwoudt - Evil Monk RDA & Cotton Bacon (will re-draw this again)
2708 - Leigh Miles-De Jager – Fogg’s Milky Way & Cotton Bacon

Thanks guys

Please mail us on hugo@sirvape.co.za to claim your prizes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Congratulations to all the winners!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Sir Vape said:


> Runner up prizes go to:
> 
> 2812 - Paul Philippides – Morph Tank & Cotton Bacon
> 2673 – Erica Nieuwoudt - Evil Monk RDA & Cotton Bacon (will re-draw this again)
> 2708 - Leigh Miles-De Jager – Fogg’s Milky Way & Cotton Bacon
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Please mail us on hugo@sirvape.co.za to claim your prizes



Wow i never expected that thanks Sirs!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Congrats to the other winners!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

that hat is racist!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Well done to all winners. Enjoy the spoils

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Thanks so much guys!!! Luckily I changed my name to Johan last week, otherwise the prize would have been someone else's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Achmat89

Congrats guys... awesome competition guys. @Sir Vape nice way to give back to the vape community

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Willyza

Congrats "Sir Vape"

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Happy belated birthday @Sir Vape 
Wishing you all the best for the year ahead!

@Paulie, you won a prize! Lol, well done bud

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

